# ImPACT testing new 2019 CPT codes



## holsonf (Jan 7, 2019)

Does anyone have any guidance regarding billing for ImPACT testing for 2019? Our orthopedic providers will administer an ImPACT test to patients with possible concussions. The new code for computerized testing is 96146, however it states do not report if test administration is performed by professional or technician. We have a hard time getting paid for these & now with the new codes I think it will be even more difficult. Any information would be greatly appreciated.   I've reviewed the billing documentation from ImPACT applications but I'm still not clear.


----------



## amber2262 (Jan 15, 2019)

I am having the same issue. I actually shadowed with one of our providers last week to determine exactly what is being done in order to use the appropriate code. This is what I think so far...

The 96146 is simply for the computerized test. 

The 96132, based on my observation and opinion, is the initial evaluation. The provider interprets and compares the computerized test, administers and interprets the written test, assesses the patient's symptoms, and develops the treatment plan. (very detailed and time consuming process that requires stellar documentation) 

The 96136, in my opinion, is the follow up. The provider still performs the neuropsychological test and administers/scores the written test, assesses the patient's symptoms, and make any modifications to the treatment plan that may be required. 

Based on what I observed and the code descriptions, the 96132 and the 96136 should not be reported with an E/M unless the provider documents an E/M that is unrelated to the concussion and it meets the requirements to stand alone. 

I hope this makes sense...I am still trying to figure this one out as well! I appreciate any and all input on this!


----------



## certick (Jan 23, 2019)

*96103 --> 96146 or 96136*

Hello! We administer our testing on our electronic check-in pad (3-4 tests are included) - we were billing 96103. Based on your descriptions i'm thinking 96146 is more appropriate... do you believe this to be correct? Thanks!


----------

